
Facebook and PGP (2015) - mrobot
https://www.facebook.com/notes/protect-the-graph/securing-email-communications-from-facebook/1611941762379302
======
StudentStuff
I'm slightly surprised Facebook is still so into PGP, for users on Messenger &
WhatsApp you'd think they'd start pushing notifications over those channels as
they are e2e encrypted and will likely be read more often than PGPed email.

